# Detailers in the Dublin area,



## Macer (Mar 23, 2008)

Would anyone have some good recommendations for detailers in Dublin. I just purchased a 2013 A6 and it really needs a good detail, far beyond my own ability. Lots of swirls and and minor marks. 

Thanks, :thumb:


----------



## Macer (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, Ill give them a shout.


----------

